# Rally Venue - Possible dates please look and vote



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there everyone,

BillD has volunteered (Well press ganged) into being a rally marshal for a possible rally at the venue he proposed at Makers,

I am posting this thread to glean interest in the venue and for people to vote on dates again.

The only date out of the question is the weekend of August 6/7/9th as Bill cant make that weekend.

Please take a look at the website and info in the other thread and then vote above.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt1620.html is the other thread url


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Possible dates.*

Could I make a suggestion, is it possible for people to vote for more than one date that they could make. This might be better for those who don't mind too much which date and others who can only make one date. Do you see what I am getting at?
The other point I would make is that if anyone wishes to extend their stay either end that will be o.k.
BillD


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Dont think that is possible with this forum setup Bill, however why dont people vote for their primary / fave date, then post their second and third favourite in this thread ?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks


There is a rally planned with a similar site on 3rd 4th 5th September at The Sportsman Inn , South Molton so perhaps as many of us who are members here are also members there it may be wise to have a different weekend. Perhaps the following weekend 10th 11th 12th would be a good choice then perhaps folk who live a long way away could justify the travellingb & go to both rallies. 

August is out for us. 


Motorhomer


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Erm..... am I having a senior moment or have I lost the plot but the 23-25th August is not a weekend


----------

